# Best quick attach system



## DSLPelican (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to have a JD X485? with a quick attach, broom, blower and plow. I loved it for snow removal. Now I have a Kubota Bx2620 with a 47" loader bucket and I yearn for the JD. Who makes the best compact tractor with the best quick attach front implements? Or, what would you suggest? Could someone elses quick attach system be mounted on the Kubota? Commercial application, 1 tractor has to do mowing, loader work, parking lot and sidewalk snow removal. Around 30 hp.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DS! What happened to the X485? I'm not too familiar with the Kubotas but always thought that they were comparable to JD. I know that Kubota has the Bobcat skidsteer style loader quickchange for the larger machines as does John Deere as an upgraded option. Just about the strongest system around and easy to use too. Might see how much it would be to upgrade, if they offered the option for your series.


----------



## DSLPelican (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't see any front quick attach options for the Kubota, I will go look again. Switched employers, thats the the reason for the new tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you contacted the Kubota dealer in your area? They might have something for you. Can't believe that they'd saddle you with a machine that couldn't be adapted to a quick change system, for extra money.


----------



## DSLPelican (Jan 17, 2011)

Just found the Kubota front quick hitch implements, they really don't promote them well on the website.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had done a quick search that revealed nothing as well, though I do have some literature on the bigger machines that shows the Bobcat quick connect system as well as Kubotas version of a quick connect as well. How much is it for what you're looking at?


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

*q/a*

I have seen some new entries to the market as of late, might be worth a "google" or two.


----------

